# New Member (1 Viewer)



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

Statistics
​Age; 19
Sex; Male
Location; Bangor, ME
Home State; NH
Country; USA
Favorite Color; Red
Favorite Band; Green Day
IQ; 140-150 (130 is cutoff for very superior intellegence)
MBTI type; INTJ(Mastermind) (Introverted Intuitive Thinking Jugemental)
Favorite food; Seafood/Chinese
Favorite genra; Non-fiction
Favorite Country; Germany
Occupation; Student
Area of most knowledge; Pyschology and Anthropology
Favorite game; Chess(Strategy)
Wieght; 130
Hieght; 5'5
Favorite drink; Vodka
Sexual prefrence; Heterosexual female
7th grade Lexile Score; Average 12th grade level


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

It's spelled "genre" (which I wouldn't have mentioned except for the explanatory editorial after your IQ score).

Anyway, welcome.  Really.  I usually don't pick nits but when people make a point of showing off, I kinda feel compelled to say something.  

Also, "average" is 90-110 so anything above 110 is "high".  I believe you qualify for Mensa but it's expensive to get the little membership card so I don't have one.

Is non-fiction what you write, read or both?  I'm a poet.  I do read, some non-fiction even (Just finished _Freakonomics_).

Once you make ten posts (our mini Turing Test) then you'll get the keys to your profile and the Workshop section.  You'll also be granted the ability to initiate threads in all areas.  

Again welcome.  We don't have chess but we do have word games and poetry games.  Stop by, post some, make yourself comfy.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

My IQ's been tested by my school, and it is that high. Though, to be fair, I do have bad spelling. Or I just don't care really. My lexile score was that of a 12th grader in 7th grade. I have issues that I need to work on, but intellegence is one of my strong points, and in introducing myself, it makes sense to mention that.

Mensa's cutoff score is about 132, which is in the top 2%. I could join, but it is expiensive like you said. Anyway, they're dumb in my opinion, little get togethers.

Reading non-fiction. Writing is harder than reading is my prefrence.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

What kind of non-fiction?  Or rather, where in the library would I find you browsing the shelf?  I tend toward 510 and 641-642.  

I used to belong to the USCF and played a lot of tournament chess, but grew away from it when I moved away from home and made new, non-chess-playing friends.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

For non-fiction; Current Events, anthroplogy, geopolitcal issues past and present, warfare past and present, pyschology, forensics, criminology, sociology, gender studies, terrorism studies, political book, books about evolution. For fiction, I do do some fantasy writing, mostly war related, but I also like litrotica, like cuckolding, not being too graphic here. I like abnormal pyschology too, creepy true life stories.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

What type of psychology do you consider your expertise to be in?

I'm studying psychology at my university, and I'm more of a behavioral, social, and consumer sort of psychologist.

Edit: I just noticed you're an INTJ. That's pretty awesome. So am I.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

General. No degree, but for example in 9th grade I knew ever country in the worlds flag, and a little bit about every country. Geo-politcal conflicts from 2000BC I know much about. I study human behavior, more anthroplogy wise though. I can profile pretty well.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

...Right.  Well, nice to meet you.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

So why'd you join this fourm?


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

I like to write.  I don't have many "writer friends" in general, so I figured joining a forum would ensure I could find some people with some common interests, but that hasn't really been the case as of yet. It's still early, though.

What about you?


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, things take a while, it's not instantaneous.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

They take a long, long while.  I've been part of online writing communities for over eight years or so and haven't had many lasting friendships with writers.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

I would be willing to form one with you, except you criticize my work and writing on my posts.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

I'd rather speak my mind than have friends, but you're willingness is flattering.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

It's good to be upfront, but not to the point it's detremential to your life. If you speak your mind too much this might happen

"I've been part of online writing communities for over eight years or so and haven't had many lasting friendships with writers."

BTW, I'm more of an anthropologist like I said.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

Not being your friend or friends with people on an online writing community isn't something I would classify as detrimental to me living a healthy and substantial life... But I'm not an expert in anthropology, so I haven't a clue if that's a huge factor in living a healthy life or not.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

Correct. However, you want to make a friend right, that's why you came here right? I'm a T in my meyers-briggs, an 88% actually which is quite high, but unless I've got serious issues with someone I don't talk straight-up. I reserve mean talk for people I don't like.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't consider what I was saying to be "mean talk", at all.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

It wasn't, but your comment that my book was selfish was quite critical, not even constructive critism.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

I never said it was selfish, first of all, but I'm not about to defend my criticism on this thread.  This is an introduction thread, anything related to stories, I think, should be limited to its area on the forum.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

XD Welcome to WF!


----------

